# We had a active shooter in a Pittsburgh clinic a while back.



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A psych patient killed a caseworker, and then shot a doctor who promptly shot him back, ending the attack. The building was posted “No Guns”. The M.D. recovered, and no action was taken against him by either the hospital or the legal system because he was carrying in a posted area. In fact, he became somewhat of a local hero for what he’d done.

I understand Federal Law prohibits weapons in Post Offices and Courthouses and the like, and I don’t fool around there. But what about a local Mom and Pop just sticking up a “No Guns” sign? I’m not going to disarm for these benighted merchants. Yes, I’ll leave if they find out I have a gun (unlikely). But the way I read the laws, it’s just simple trespass, and even if you’re caught by a LEO, it’s not a violation that can cause a loss of right to carry concealed. 

Just how much legal weight do “Gun Free Zone” signs carry, and is anyone ever prosecuted for ignoring them, does anyone know?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

There are a lot of cases on this. Many people have been arrested for carrying in gun free zones. In Texas the signs have to be very specific in order to carry the weight of law. They are called 30.06 signs and have to have the exact wording in both English and Spanish with block letters of 1 inch or larger in contrasting colors. Any deviation and the sign doesn't carry the weight of law. I've seen many non compliant signs. The penalty is up to a year in jail and 4k fine. 

I'm glad the doctor is not being charged.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would assume the laws go state by state unless it is federal property. The best way to find out is with a gun owners association in your particular state. I must admit that I do not know the correct answer for Pennsylvania.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

In Some states signs carry the weight of the law.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

In MN a business can post no guns, but as permit holder can ignore them by state law. If discovered carrying, the business can tresspass you and also say that you are no longer welcome back. As far as prohibited places, such as in a school (possessing on school grounds in MN is legal concealed), a court room, federal land/agencies and the state capital without prior notice, most likely do not carry.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> There are a lot of cases on this. Many people have been arrested for carrying in gun free zones. In Texas the signs have to be very specific in order to carry the weight of law. They are called 30.06 signs and have to have the exact wording in both English and Spanish with block letters of 1 inch or larger in contrasting colors. Any deviation and the sign doesn't carry the weight of law. I've seen many non compliant signs. The penalty is up to a year in jail and 4k fine.


Due to this fact, rather than forgo my own security, and also to avoid a potential violation, I take my business elsewhere.


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

.....


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The first rule of concealed carry.

A concealed weapon shall remain concealed.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm telling you guys,,,,,,, They have got to start writing those sines in Arabic.
That will keep them terrorist away


----------

